# Monica Seles - Turnier-Shootings + Upskirts 1989-90 - x19



## poll_fan (5 Feb. 2009)

Monica Seles mit süßen 16 Jahren:


----------



## Tokko (5 Feb. 2009)

Dickes :thx: für die Bilder.

Ist schwer was von ihr zu bekommen.


----------



## General (5 Feb. 2009)

An ihrem ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄHHHH kann ich mich auch noch erinnern,war schon nicht mehr schön

Aber die Pics sind schön 

 poll fan


----------



## poll_fan (7 Jan. 2012)

Tokko schrieb:


> Dickes :thx: für die Bilder.
> 
> Ist schwer was von ihr zu bekommen.



Finde ich auch !


----------

